# Puppy chewing/eating everything!



## TrAr (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We got Renji on Saturday, and whilst I know he's going to chew, he's chewing and eating anything and everything near enough!

If he goes out in the garden he eats sycamore seeds, actually eats them, as well as any twigs he can find, and the other day the leaves that grow between flag stones (managed to get those off him though). He also eats the autumn leaves that have fallen off the trees.

He also chews mine and my OH's trousers whilst we're wearing them, the carpet (and not even at the end, he pulled a thread out the other day in the middle!), the blinds!?

He's got plenty of toys to chew, including a frisbee, a teething bone, a puppy kong, two balls, two chew ropes (one in a figure 8 with a ball on it as well!). He also has a really old pair of Jon's converse as he likes to sleep round them.

When we catch him eating things in the garden we try and take them off him, but it's not the easiest of tasks, and obviously keeping the garden leaf and seed free would be nigh on impossible. And when he chews things in the house we say 'No' in a stern voice, and if he carries on we remove him from the situation and ignore him til he calms down, but as soon as we start paying attention to him again he does it again.

As I said, I know he's going to chew... but is this extent of it normal, and are we handling it in the right way?

Thanks for your help

Tara x


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

In the house replace things he's not supposed to have with toys and things he is allowed to chew,when outside take tasty treats out with you chunks of cheese,sausage,etc,call him, show him the treat and tell him "Drop It" keep repeating.He will soon get the hang off it.

Never chase him otherwise your pup will think it's a game


----------



## jackal (Nov 3, 2008)

Yes they chew everything! And I think it is really normal. We've been doing lots of 'Drop It' and 'Leave' training with treats as he is obsessed with grass, leaves and soil. Also finding the sterilised puppy chews from the pet shop useful - about 20p each and replace them quite frequently.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

Outside he's probably doing what babies do - using his mouth to explore _everything_ lol. Our puppy was the same in the first couple of weeks, we soon got tired of trying to get every bit of leaf out of his mouth!! A lot of the time puppies suck things for moisture too.

How old is Renji now? Do you think he's teething at all? If so perhaps provide some frozen things for him to chew on - they often like ice cubes, knotted damp cloths that are frozen, kongs filled with soaked food and frozen, etc. Seems to be kind on their gums. Zach also loves chomping on a cold carrot.

As Sally suggested, teaching the drop it command to get him to drop household things will help you at this stage but will also be an invaluable training command for later in life! I would also teach "leave"... put a bit of food on the floor but keep your finger under his collar so he cant get it, say "leave" clearly. When he sits patiently treat him and then as you release him say "take it" in a chirpy voice and allow him to get the treat.

Keep yours and Jon's pockets full of treats so they are always handy. Then when he starts munching on the curtain say "leave" very firmly. If he backs off praise him loads, give him a treat and offer him one of his chews. Also whenever he does go and chew on his own toy of his own accord praise him profusely.

Good luck, get some pics up we're all dying to see more lol xx


----------



## TrAr (Sep 10, 2008)

sallyanne said:


> In the house replace things he's not supposed to have with toys and things he is allowed to chew,when outside take tasty treats out with you chunks of cheese,sausage,etc,call him, show him the treat and tell him "Drop It" keep repeating.He will soon get the hang off it.
> 
> Never chase him otherwise your pup will think it's a game


Thanks Sally I'll give that a try. Should I say "Drop it" when he chews things in the house and replace with one of his toys? Also, he's only 7 and a half weeks at the moment, would he be ok to have bits of sausage and cheese?

By the way, I love your staff's, they're absolutely gorgeous! :001_wub:

Tara


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2008)

TrAr said:


> Thanks Sally I'll give that a try. Should I say "Drop it" when he chews things in the house and replace with one of his toys? Also, he's only 7 and a half weeks at the moment, would he be ok to have bits of sausage and cheese?
> 
> By the way, I love your staff's, they're absolutely gorgeous! :001_wub:
> 
> Tara


Thank you!!!

He will be fine as long as there in little chunks and not to much,everything in moderation 
Yes do the same in the house and replace with his toys etc,Kongs and carrots as Louise mentioned are great,as a rule they love peanut butter too.


----------

